# How Is Your Stock Portfolio ?



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 18, 2016)

WE CAN'T MAKE PARTS OUT OF AIR SO I WAS WONDERING , 
WHAT SORT OF STOCK YOU GUYS HAVE AND HOW DO YOU STORE IT ?  

MY SHOP IS SMALL BUT IT HAS A LARGE UPSTAIRS AREA . 
I AM BLESSED TO HAVE A LOT OF SHELVING FOR PARTS FROM THE CARS . 
MY SHEET METAL MACHINES ( NOT HEAVY ) ARE UP THERE ALONG WITH MY STOCK . 

I TRIMMED ALL MY SHEET METAL DOWN TO 2' x 4' OR SMALLER . 
BECAUSE MY DI-ACRO HAND SHEAR IS 24" AND I CAN'T IMAGINE 
CARRYING A 4X4 FOOT SHEET UP THE STAIRS . 
I HAVE A NICE SELECTION OF ALUMINUM , COLD ROLL , STAINLESS & PLASTICS 

MY SOLID STOCK IS MOSTLY 24" LONG . THIS WORKS WELL BECAUSE THE SHELVES ARE 24" WIDE . 
I HAVE ROUND , SQUARE & HEX OF DIFFERENT SIZES . 
THESE ARE STEEL , ALUMINUM , BRASS , DRILL ROD , LEAD-LOY STAINLESS . 
THE PLASTIC RODS ARE DELRIN ( BLACK & WHITE ) , POLYCARB , ACRYLIC , PVC & TEFLON .


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 18, 2016)

I saw those shelves of metal stock in an earlier post, I imagine there are retailers with less stock than that. (Green with envy)
Seems a shame to use 3/4 by 6 aluminum for shelf supports and dividers, but you gotta do what you gotta do. And all that flat mtl in the first picture above, WOW.

I could put most,if not all of my stock in that one shelf with the Aluminum box around it. and have room for a loaf of bread.


----------



## jim18655 (Jan 18, 2016)

I read the title and with the world economy since the beginning of the year I had a TOTALLY different idea of what you were asking!


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 18, 2016)

Seems a shame to use 3/4 by 6 aluminum for shelf supports and dividers, but you gotta do what you gotta do. And all that flat mtl in the first picture above, WOW. 

THERE IS A LOT OF WEIGHT THERE & I CARRIED EVERY BIT OF IT UP THE STAIRS !  
I HAVE A 200 POUND 2" THICK ALUMINUM PLATE AND A 90 POUND BLOCK OF 2" THICK BRASS I MAY NEED SOME HELP WITH .  

HERE IS MY COLLECTION OF PEM FASTENERS . I PROBABLY SHOULD SELL SOME OF THIS STUFF , I'LL NEVER USE IT ALL .


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow.  I have a little pile.  You have stock.  That is something!


Chip


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Jan 6, 2021)

I have stored my stock on its short side like yours and even the damned .250" steel got a little bow in it. For me, I need to store it flat, obviously up off the floor's, so I'm tuned in looking for some good ideas here.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 6, 2021)

jim18655 said:


> I read the title and with the world economy since the beginning of the year I had a TOTALLY different idea of what you were asking!


Me too, I was going to share my favorite stock pics


----------



## NC Rick (Jan 7, 2021)

RIMSPOKE said:


> WE CAN'T MAKE PARTS OUT OF AIR SO I WAS WONDERING ,
> WHAT SORT OF STOCK YOU GUYS HAVE AND HOW DO YOU STORE IT ?
> 
> MY SHOP IS SMALL BUT IT HAS A LARGE UPSTAIRS AREA .
> ...



I want to call you names and give you a hard time about being too organized but only because I am jealous!


----------



## NC Rick (Jan 7, 2021)

jim18655 said:


> I read the title and with the world economy since the beginning of the year I had a TOTALLY different idea of what you were asking!


Right in there with gold a d silver is steel and aluminum for us guys


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 7, 2021)

I am officially jealous........

That is more stock than some of the manufacturing plants I have worked at.

The trick to storing shhet metal vertically is to keep it straight up vertical, If it is leaning it will get the bow, the thinner the sheet the less lean it can handle.


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Jan 7, 2021)

Count me in as one of the "officially jealous" also!  I have been fortunate that I have ether had access to material at work, (before I retired) or had a significant amount of material left over from when we closed our manufacturing business.  My stocks, however, are starting to run low as time goes on.

Richard


----------

